# *****Official 2018 Muskegon WW thread*****



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Since everyone else is sleeping or out of the country I'll get this started for the season. 

Less then a week away boys!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Is it? Just called, no update on the answering machine.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Well Hunter said a week ago it was on when I talked to him. Maybe there's been a change of heart.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

They've been more consistent recently with opening it on the day they said they would regardless of conditions. I would just expect less than a week out the answering machine would be updated to say same. Thus the conspiracy!


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Understood Just to be safe I just got of the phone with Nick. He confirmed that Tuesday is a go. All hay fields will be open (50 total zones) and prior to today's rain there was talk of harvesting 2 row crop fields. He did say they were considering picking corn vs doing all of the beans first.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

A steady pick of fields as the season progresses is never a bad thing. I've watched the combine go around a field, kick up the ducks, do another lap, kick up the ducks. The thing was like the Pied Piper. Almost thought about making a combine shaped blind.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Drove thru Wednesday and I didn't see anything cut. Geese were heavy in the hay.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Draw three out of thirty has yielded one suicide hen and a four pack of short landing geese that gave up on fighting the wind. Should have had more ducks early but when your neighbor's truck is stuck in the middle of the access road and they're trying to pull it out while you've got birds circling, that didn't help. At least it's gone now, so it's not messing with the non existent goose flight.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

"Those who dare, win." The motto of the SAS. So I am going to dare to ask a stupid question. I have never hunted Muskegon before, is it all fields, some water, flooded fields? Bring all field decoys? Layout blind or hid my butt in the corn? Only am draws or are there pm draws? I know dumb, but I have hunted Nayanquing Point for 4 years, and hunted on my own, but never at Muskegon WW.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

All dry field hunting. Sheet water spots are rare and very shallow. All full bodies/shells/silos/etc. Always pack a layout, you will use it most of the time. You can hide in strips of corn that they delay harvesting, but birds get hip to it. Scouting is important.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

The amount of birds you kill at MWW will be related to how hard you're willing to work. You may luck into a great hunt, but the ones putting the big numbers on the boards are those who ate scouting and paying attention, and scouting, and scouting.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

We are coming up in Nov to hunt Long Tails. I was just wondering what WMM is. Thanks for any info


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Think longtails and then picture Muskegon being the exact opposite. Massive dry fields layout blinds and field decoys required. 

I should also add it is closed during firearm deer season, so late November no hunting.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow has this thread been quiet. Anyone been out this week? And any idea on the crop status? Steve


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

One word. Slow. They're taking beans off now. Nik says the birds are not on the Unit, but mostly keeping to a large dairy farm to the east. Only a few corn fields have come off and don't expect anymore until the dryers are fixed. Opening day and subsequent days the kill has been a small fraction of what it was last year. Wish I had better news.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Got up there about 6:30 last night as "we need to leave now" apparently means goof off for another half an hour until dad gets pissed and then when you walk outside he puts the Jeep in reverse and backs down the driveway making you walk a ways. But I digress.

Didn't see a bird in a field or a duck in the air. Two flocks of high geese in bound from somewhere north. Prime time, good weather, no ducks working the "good" spots. Hmm.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Buddy said he found one zone with geese, so we confirmed it was open and dragged my daughter along and got first pick (out of two) and got that zone. We're off getting subs, buddy is off with his dog helping a youth look for a sailed goose .


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Was gonna try Tuesday... but wow.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

Actually we are going out on the Lake to hunt Long Tails. Someone said you need to be 5 miles out or so and forget about going out on a West wind. That sound about right? Buddie has a 21' duckwater with a 150. Still 5 miles out on Lake Mich is a long way out if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Pretty sad that I can tell by the way you described being shunned which flight of birds it was! (We were in 18A on the opener and watched the same thing all morning)


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Roll call for the Veteran's PM hunt? Need to know how much food to prep. Venison sloppy Joe's I'm thinking, maybe chips, apple pie? We're in for 3 or 4, I think Sampson's Owner is in, maybe Stiff Necked Rob and Chad?

Too bad the weather looks like snow covers will be too white and no snow covers will be too brown. Time to dig up that case of clearance spray snow I bought last year.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

If those bacon and cheese brats can make an appearance this year again, that would be fantastic!

I can bring some assortment of soda and cups. I can grab a bag of chips as well.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

That's what we had last year? Don't remember much about that afternoon from leaving the house until walking out of the field. When the 60 year old guy 3 months off open heart surgery blows by you carrying out a bigger load of decoys than you have, something's not right...


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Its Chad, I and a vet. Let me know what I can bring to help


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Same here. Was thinking chips, cookies and a few 2 liters? How many ppl we expecting and what's everyone drinking?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Some new birds? Scouting reports for tonight were abysmal. And someone will need to bring plates and plastic ware.


I'll bring bbq, buns, and pie for 12. And a healthy dose of optimism. And possibly a 66 year old pump.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll bring the plates and plastic ware


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

That is a nice gun.Did you buy it? Always wanted a 16.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just got it. Have not shot it yet. I've had a horrible 1897 16 gauge for a while that was my Grandpa's pheasant gun, and wanted this one to join it.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

you guys planning on hunting the morning or afternoon on Saturday?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

PM nap, after lunch. Last year the birds were pricks and started flying at 12:52, when they didn't move until after 5 the night before, so no napping.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

They must have smelled the bacon and cheese brats and decided it was time to feed.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

I have a bunch of variety chip bags I can bring.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

I bought a couple bags of chips and drinks today. I neglected the cookies though.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

anyone bringing geese?


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

pikenetter said:


> anyone bringing geese?


Like the edible kind or are you referring the flying V type?

Are we even going hunting or just eating...?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Someone better bring a shovel. 3-5" expected by noon Sat.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Better make sure lunch is quick...as soon as that snow stops they gonna fly.


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

I picked up the chocolate chip cookies.


And put the snow cover on my power hunter.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll be scouting tomorrow in the Jeep.

If anybody comes across a red Jeep sideways into a ditch I'd appreciate a tow. Stupid rear wheel drive oversteer crap...


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I'll be scouting tomorrow in the Jeep.
> 
> If anybody comes across a red Jeep sideways into a ditch I'd appreciate a tow. Stupid rear wheel drive oversteer crap...


Sure thing. Make sure and bring some extra folding money.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I'll be scouting tomorrow in the Jeep.
> 
> If anybody comes across a red Jeep sideways into a ditch I'd appreciate a tow. Stupid rear wheel drive oversteer crap...


Back when driving in the snow was fun. If you only had a hand operated parking break


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

A couple nice drifts, a couple fields with birds. There is no water in 31a but there's plenty on the road to it. Some of it hides some pretty fine ruts.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Some shovelers getting colored up. Looks like some of my early decoy spreads.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Took a zone that was good in the am but the birds had other ideas tonight. Ended up dropping one drake. Got one poor shot at a hen but the old 16 cycled perfectly. Her time will come.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

I plan on finding birds on Monday and hunting Tuesday on standby if anybody is interested in teaming up or has an opening in their group. I have a bunch of decoys and will hopefully have a field with birds!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Old girl has a few misses left in her. But some hits too.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Is that another one leg mallard? I have seen several pictures of people shooting one legged birds this year..


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Nope, just the angle. That's my new to me 1952 vintage 16 gauge.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

She sure is a beaut!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Details to follow, not sure how to write this up, but here's a teaser.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's the easy way to write today up. F**king epic! We'll let you fill in the rest.....


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

You gentlemen sure are masters of the WW craft, congratulations on one you'll never forget! Me with first draw, thinking I had dialed the birds in and we ended up walking away with one goose.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

It was one for the ages. Wasn't even that clean of a hunt, we were not set up on time, then we were not in the correct spot and had to move to get to where the birds were working, and the first few flocks - the shots to birds ratio was not pretty. I was passing on too many 40 yard shots due to my novelty gun so after it got a few birds in I ran back to the Jeep and traded it out for the cannon* and started joining in the longer shots, only to whiff three times on a straight overhead goose that GooseManRDK then punched sideways.

By 11 we were landing mallards looking for odd balls and finally had two blacks pile in.

At 1:30 we were down to two geese. Then one. Which we piled into the decoys with literally 30 seconds to spare and Stiff Neck Rob made a great no pressure shot.

I can't take the credit. I didn't scout. I didn't bring decoys. I was rhythm goose caller to two lead callers I can't hold a candle to. I may have been the first to see a couple flocks that we ended up pulling birds from. I'm honestly not even sure why these guys give me an invite but I'm sure glad they do. We don't pile birds on every hunt, but they're always memorable regardless.


* Note to the wanna be internet police, I shot the 16 gauge three times and came back with the 12 and a half box of shells, so I didn't go over my shell limit at all.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Darn bingo balls. Drat. 

Again, nice job fellas.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Guys, let's face it, we're not going to have MWW forever. Participation is down and it would not be too hard for them to decide it's just not worth it any longer.

We've got three more duck hunts after it reopens in December, and a couple years ago the last week was killer for geese. Based on the forecast, if nothing changes, it's going to be pretty good up there to close out.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

i noticed scouting tonight they didnt leave any rows of corn up to hide in....


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Common practice. They did the same thing the past couple years. Late season harvest. Those corn rows have crop value.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Ummm what were you scouting for tonight? 

Just think that the DNR pays the county between $10,000 and $15,000 to have those corn strips up for less then a month of hunting. Who's getting hosed in that deal between agencies?


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Ummm what were you scouting for tonight?
> 
> Just think that the DNR pays the county between $10,000 and $15,000 to have those corn strips up for less then a month of hunting. Who's getting hosed in that deal between agencies?


i was scouting fields to take my kid hunting there tomorrow, but with no blinds, no standing corn and nothing but stalks and mud forget it rather hunt in the local marsh for one duck.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Not sure how your going to take your kid there when it isn't open....


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Those corn rows have crop value to the County. They take them before tilling the fields under. Standard practice. They’ve been doing it since they left rows up for hunters a few years ago. Probably a good thing as the birds get a little weary of them after a while.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Well if you'd gone you would've had the whole place to yourself! That is, until the county workers call the cops.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

A shovel or some burlap goes a long ways. Use you gear bag or a shell decoy for a back rest. Find a center pivot rut to hide in.

Or a positive attitude and an ask for an invite. I have four layout blinds in my barn to accommodate guests.

I just depends on how badly you want it.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Option one, screw Shiawassee, they can't grow good corn to hide in.










Option two, deal with it and kill birds.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Just


pikenetter said:


> i was scouting fields to take my kid hunting there tomorrow, but with no blinds, no standing corn and nothing but stalks and mud forget it rather hunt in the local marsh for one duck.


Just for clarification... the WW isn't open during deer gun season.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Can't we all just get along with the deer hunters? After all, we keep the deer from bedding in the fields when they get suspicious of the woods.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

The kid smoking a black and mild. Now that’s a good day.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

pikenetter said:


> i was scouting fields to take my kid hunting there tomorrow, but with no blinds, no standing corn and nothing but stalks and mud forget it rather hunt in the local marsh for one duck.


How do you think almost every other field hunter in the country does it? 

Hint: Look for the spots in fields with tall grass or ditches. They will produce birds, no blind


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Last season I promised her we'd light up celebratory "cigars" when she took her first goose out of the air.

She's hit three this year.

Mom is not impressed.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

at the 


highcaliberconsecrator said:


> How do you think almost every other field hunter in the country does it?
> 
> Hint: Look for the spots in fields with tall grass or ditches. They will produce birds, no blind


waste water you have to hunt practically in the middle of the fields per the regulations. it is not the DNR's fault the place is a **** show for hunters, the county wont anyone do anything out there, no small game hunting, no gun deer hunting, Pheasants forever wanted to do a big habitat program and were shot down. the worst part is the refuge there takes birds away from the state land river system down the road. all the food and water they need with out being shot at.....


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

The fields are half a mile wide and you can't hunt within 200' of the edge or center line. Even on the half zones like 47/48 or the smaller zones like 52 there's still a ton of room.

51b is a half mile square and 46a/b are 1/4 mile by 1/2 mile. Take 200' off the sides of those and all you're left with is "practically the center". Interesting geometry.

Try Fennville where the zones are 70 x 150 yards.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

**** show. Hunted there four times this year. Forty birds. Ten per hunt. Should be better than that but we had a truck stuck in our zone down wind from us on the opener and I picked the wrong zone on the Veterans hunt.

Why not be happy about the waterfowl and archery and trapping and snowmobiling and rc cars, model rocketry, rc planes, star gazing opportunities we have, as well as the idea about Turkey hunting, instead of being so negative. Seems to me the county is a pretty good neighbor. They could just lock it down.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

What I hate is when the county crops the hay down to golf green height.



















Makes it hard to get them close enough for a twenty.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

From the amount of shooting tonight they had better be some big numbers put up. Then, watching your neighbors throw nine into a flock of 200 mallards on the first swing and knock down none, over, and over...

I'm one zone off x having come in standby and also can't hit crap, at least mine are legit shots. But one. Got a nice drake, missed one, missed a goose that came in quiet and low with the spinnies running and was past me before I saw him.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> From the amount of shooting tonight they had better be some big numbers put yo. Then, watching tour neighbors throw nine into a flock of 200 mallards on the first swing and knock down none, over, and over...
> 
> I'm one zone off x having come in standby and also can't got crap, at least mine are legit shots. Got a nice drake, missed one, missed a goose that came in quiet and low with the spinnies running and was past me before I saw him.


Is their truck an older black GMC crew or extended cab with a lightbar?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Nope, we would have given them a code red in the parking lot at the draw.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

What SNR is referring to was a truck that drove into a field full if birds Friday night. Not down the rig road, but into the field. 

These are the kinds of shenanigans that will make the county close this hunt down.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Frustrating hunt. Went in standby and actually had my choice of three fields I wanted, one if which was full of birds last night and shot five in the am.

I took a zone that owed me a favor. It still does.

Some really good goose hunters were in it in the am hunt and didn't get a goose. But birds were flying all over the place as I set up.

There's a big difference in birds flying around and using your field. The ducks did not work at all. It wasn't like they came in and circled and circled and slid off. They flew past, checked up, and then went somewhere else. Even the guys in the field with thousands of birds in it last night, guys who know their stuff, had the same thing.

But oddly the geese would play. Had three times where geese locked up on the spread. Missed once. The other two slid off at the last second. Both times mallards plopped in while the geese were locked up. The one group tried to land just a bit short, I screamed at them to pick them up, that blew out the mallards that landed behind me, and that freaked out the geese.

Definitely also suffered as this was the first field hunt I ran up there and was rusty. Should have set up closer to the tail of the spread to cut twenty yards off the geese but I wasn't expecting them to play. Should have shot the 12. Should have hit the shots I took. Should have tried a different zone. Should have should have should have.

But the rain held off, there were birds in sight all night, had about 3000 mallards fly by. I'll still take it over a blue sky calm day with nothing flying.

Pulled the cards at night. Two zones did well and they were not the zones that had birds the night before. Not sure what to think about that.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Afternoon


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 355779


Insanely good. Tell the story, Kevin. I could never do it justice.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So drew dead last tonight or third take your pick but got the zone we wanted. Decided not to set up where the birds were but set up so they had plenty of room to swing. A wise man from this site once told me to make it easy for the birds to work.

Birds were hitting the edges as this field was fed out. The whole thing was full of goose prints.










Somehow with 21 dozen decoys and a spread by committee albeit a small one with some last minute tweaks Highball and I were set up by 12:45, enough time for him to run back and get shells.

About 20 minutes in we pulled a single from way out and had him drop in perfectly, maybe too far into the spread. We missed. Badly.

Soon thereafter we had seven or eight get right down on the deck but slide just behind us. But they pulled two in from across the field and Wyatt made a nice shot and I hit mine, hit him again, and got to go for a walk.

Later we had a bunch looking, screamed at some after saying we were on the x and would not need to call much. Four turned on a dime and settled into the pocket. Wyatt dropped one and I got to take a walk, this time shorter.

Had a single come from across the field, he pulled two with him, then slid off, but the two never waivered. With that, we were done.

Glad Wyatt kept the faith after his first hunt with me was less than epic. Late season limit all shot in the pocket completely fooled, what a way to shut down Muskegon for a great year.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

They didn’t feed this morning so I figured tonight would be good. We should have stayed and finished our limit out.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> So drew dead last tonight or third take your pick but got the zone we wanted. Decided not to set up where the birds were but set up so they had plenty of room to swing. A wise man from this site once told me to make it easy for the birds to work.
> 
> Birds were hitting the edges as this field ess fed out. The whole thing was full of goose prints.
> 
> ...


Glad I got the invite! I knew there must have been a reason you've had a streak (*) going for years now.

Very odd that we had to really lay into them with the calls to get them to line up right until their feet came out. Learned a lot about the unit this year. Some tough lessons and some much easier to swallow. Already excited for next year!

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt.tzew (Oct 9, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> So drew dead last tonight or third take your pick but got the zone we wanted. Decided not to set up where the birds were but set up so they had plenty of room to swing. A wise man from this site once told me to make it easy for the birds to work.
> 
> Birds were hitting the edges as this field ess fed out. The whole thing was full of goose prints.
> 
> ...


I would have loved to hunt the afternoon today but had to hunt the morning because my wife made plans for us to go to the nut cracker tonight. I. AM. SO. EXCITED... We set out 25 dozen this morning had them coming in on a line straight to us only to pass over us and decoy into Baldwin hunters spread. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm waiting fifteen minutes for the frosting on a gingerbread house to set up. Fifteen minutes is an eternity to a five year old.


----------



## Matt.tzew (Oct 9, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I'm waiting fifteen minutes for the frosting on a gingerbread house to set up. Fifteen minutes is an eternity to a five year old.


I'd trade you in a heart beat. And I'd really like to trade you hunts from today too! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice shoot guy!


----------

